# Anyone alternate between an ebike and a regular bike



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm ordering an Orbea Rise M10 to check out something a little lighter weight and to have as a backup bike but these won't be available until next year. In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.

For people who own and ride both, do you find it difficult riding a regular bike after an ebike?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cancel your e-bike order and enjoy the other bike.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I love these threads. 

Following.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, pretty likely you will lose your peak power and sustained power. I did but I was not riding the regular bike often enough and we have serious climbs here. I am solely on the regular bike now.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Only if I ride my e-bike only for a while do I notice how much harder a regular bike is. Don't listen to the nay-sayers, e-bikes are fantastic supplemental toys to regular bikes. You can ride that hard, climby, techie trail on an "easy" day with an e-bike. You can go on long trips in the mountains and ride every day and have fun without having to have days off or "recovery" days or feel beaten down. The know-it-alls will say "just ride more". Screw that, I ride plenty, probably more than most or all of them. I just got back from Crested Butte where I rode the bike park, Dr Park, and Teocalli Ridge in successive days. Those climbs (esp. Teo, dayum!) would have been torture on a regular bike, but on an e-bike it kept me fresh as a daisy for the downhills so I could enjoy them with plenty of energy and focus. 

And BTW, great bike that Rise. Rides much more like a regular bike than some of those 50+-pound behemoths.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cancel your e-bike order and enjoy the other bike.


I tried to "like" this post but there must be a glitch in the system.


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a Levo SL and a couple of regular bikes. The elevation, distance, and riding partner dictate which bike I choose. If riding lots of elevation or with my buddies the SL is my choice. If riding the greenway, gravel or alone the regular bikes are my go to. We also have some trails here that do not have a lot of elevation, and they are more fun on a regular bike. Some months the ebike is ridden almost exclusively, and other times it's a more even split. I would say this year was a 65/45 split favoring the ebike. I just had shoulder surgery, so my riding year is likely done but the recovery riding will be mainly the regular bikes as they are easier to handle. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

I already have a Heckler MX which I absolutely love. I’m looking for a secondary bike. The Heckler got me riding everyday and highly interested in the sport. If I don’t ride I actually miss it. It’s weird how quickly the saddle can feel like home 

Initially was riding mostly in trail mode, powering up and down in the biggest gears. Now I’m always in eco mode and I make more judicious use of the gears. I’m wondering how much more difficult a regular bike will be. I’m going to try and demo a few “analog” bikes on the same trails to get a first hand perspective however it’s nice to get some insights from those riders that have both.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm probably 60% regular 40% ebike in terms of time. Probably 70% ebike 30% regular in terms of distance.


----------



## mdavenpo2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

I’m 70% on my Stumpjumper and 30% on my Levo SL. Love e bikes. Game changing fun. If I ride hard one day on the Stumpy I can ride the next on the SL. If you have the $$$ get one, but demo several first.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no, both bikes are different tools for different jobs...


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

I ride year round here in Anchorage (about 260 days per). Summer is a mix of flat bar road bike, hardtail XC bike, and FS e-bike (80% regular, 20% e-bike). For winter I have given up my regular fat-bike completely and now use an e-fat with front fork and 40mm suspension seat post, which changed everything dramatically in terms of being able to ride a lot more often in bad conditions and resulted in many, many more miles and days.

I don't really notice that big a change in going from e-bike to regular unless I have ridden the e-bike for many days straight. In the summer when I use it every fourth or fifth ride I don't really notice it at all. These forums have been beaten to death with factual and not-so-factual info on health benefits, moral dilemma's, etc., but at this point I just love the fact the use of e-bikes have just given me that many more ride days a year - which in turn brings me greater joy.

To the OP - I would also leave you with this; understand that there will be a difference when coming off sustained e-bike time, and just allow your body and cadence to adjust. You will notice it most when trying to accelerate, so just ease into it. You may also want to think about your gearing if that helps.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

E-bikes are fun, thought handling on a 40+lb bike just sucks (especially on the really techy sections), and progressively gets worse. Mine weighs under 46 lbs which is light for a full-power e-bike. That is the primary reason I got it instead of the others...a bit lighter. The Rise and Levo SL are more my style since I don't really enjoy riding e-bikes on trails on full power. The lighter bikes handle much better and give you a more realistic mountain biking experience. On the downhills and pretty much any techy sections, I prefer being on my regular bike. On the climbs, I do suffer more. I was quite shocked at my loss of power. Anyway, if I had to have just one bike, I'd always pick a short travel 29er. The e-bike is more of a novelty, and an enjoyable one that sucks the power out of me.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Weird that people here are reporting that they notice a difference in power when switching back to a regular bike. I was led to believe in other threads that ebikes "barely give you any extra power... Like, at all bro".


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, like others have said, you'll definitely feel like you're riding in molasses when you first get back on your regular bike after a few days on the e-bike. I adjust pretty quickly but I ride much much more analog than "e"-miles and have been doing so for 20+ years, so that feeling is pretty ingrained. I'm 95% analog and 5% e-bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I do it all the time on basically the same trails with "e" 30% or so. Enjoy both in their own ways. The haters will point you toward MTB only, but no need to deny yourself the fun of enhanced activity.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm on both... was probably 70% ebike, 30% hardtail. Now I bought a new monster truck pedal bike and I'm probably 90% pedal 10% ebike. 

Whenever I rode my ebike, I was always pushing hard, so I didn't really notice a loss of power in my legs. I did find myself trying to spin at a much faster cadence and trying to maintain a faster pace on the pedal bike up hills. I had to mentally force myself to chill out a little bit so I didn't blow up on the first climb.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

underblu said:


> In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.


This is my current combo, I bought a SC Tallboy at the beginning of the season. Having a regular bike that is light and playful and reasonably enjoyable to climb with makes a nice pairing with an e-bike. It won't feel like such a pig when you switch to it from the e-bike like a big beefy enduro bike does.


----------



## mdavenpo2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

I do not find it harder when I ride me regular bike. I bought my Levo SL last August and ride it 30% of the time. Kind of wish I had bought the more powerful Levo, as I’ve recently demo’d the gen 2 and 3 Levos. Yes, they are 10 lbs heavier, but with twice the power and battery range I could do laps easier. Super fun to climb and descend with. Go big or go home!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Once I started riding ebikes my normal bike just sits in the shed all alone and sad. (Anyone want a like-new Enduro with only a few rides? It’s for sale). It’s less of a fitness thing, and more so after being on an ebike, and only riding with other ebikes, a normal bike feels so slow and sluggish. On climbs i just fantasize how many miles i could have already done on an ebike. Everytime I jump on someone else’s normal bike I have to remind myself that the tires aren’t flat and the brakes aren’t rubbing. 


Also I’m hypersensitive to geo/sizing changes on bikes, so going back and forth doesn’t work well for me. For example at a race last year I though my bars were a little low for the terrain. I added a 2.5mm spacer under the stem and then the bike felt unrideable to me with that much change. True story. Also the guy that wants more click on suspension because I can feel the difference between individual clicks and want smaller adjustment.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

underblu said:


> In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.


I have two ideas for you:

First idea is to buy a name brand that will have good re-sale. Like an Enduro or a Slash. Try not to destroy it, keep all the OEM parts and sell it on Pros Closet next year. Bonus would be to buy a Medium if at all possible.

Second idea is to buy a bling Orbea with expensive parts, fork and wheels that you can migrate to your new Orbea Rise.


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

BmanInTheD said:


> Screw that, I e-ride plenty, probably more than most or all of them. I just got back from Crested Butte where I e-rode the bike park, Dr Park, and Teocalli Ridge in successive days.


FTFY



BmanInTheD said:


> Those climbs (esp. Teo, dayum!) would have been torture on a regular bike


It is, and that's part of what makes Teo great. Your endorphins are surging from the "I can't f*in believe I made it up that" and then you get the cool views. Cleaning that climb on a bike is quite a badge.


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

My pedal bike is a modern geometry trail bike (Norco Optic) and the ebike is an enduro style smash it type machine. In terms of percentage, I'm 75% pedal bike and 25% ebike. This is a combination that suits me perfectly. The Optic is capable of hitting all types of trails on my group rides, rides with friends or when I'm out there working on my fitness.

When I want to hit the local bike park (no shuttle) I can pound laps on the ebike. I can also ride to the bike park which is an easy 15 min pedal the ebike, which is an additional bonus.

If I want to go for a quick punchy ride and not burn myself out I will jump on the e-bike (even on eco mode it's easier than the Optic).

Yes it's a bit of a luxury having both options but it suit me.

If I was to have only one bike it would be the Optic.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

underblu said:


> I'm ordering an Orbea Rise M10 to check out something a little lighter weight and to have as a backup bike but these won't be available until next year. In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.
> 
> For people who own and ride both, do you find it difficult riding a regular bike after an ebike?


I'm jumping in here for no other reason than to THANK YOU for not calling it an "acoustic bike" or "analog bike." 🤮


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

have both and enjoy both.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I ride analog and E about 50/50. The bikes are different enough that there isn't much crossover to compare. I just enjoy each one for what it is. Full rigid steel analog and a 150 travel full suspension E.


.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

I have an Orbea Rise and a Ripmo. Both are great bikes, each one is better in it's own way for different rides, riding partners, energy levels and plans. The Orbea is an XL and the Ripmo a Large, which accentuates the differences and makes the Ripmo feel even that much more agile. I really like having both and always look forward to riding the one that I'm not riding at the time.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a Kenevo SL and a Banshee Paradox V3 (Hardtaill). Pretty wide spread in feel and handling for obvious reasons.. Hardtail is fun for a challenge, and it's an awesome feeling of efficiency going up with decent descending capability. KSL slays everything in its path and is surprisingly versatile. 

I tend to ride different trail systems with the bikes, but there is some overlap. I mostly ride the KSL given the vert per hr I can achieve, and I just love the feeling of the long travel suspension action. I do sometimes think that lightweight (Paradox is ~ 31lbs) trailbike in 120mm range or so would be a great gap filler, but I really can't justify three bikes in rotation.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

ransom208 said:


> have both and enjoy both.


As do I. I ride them both lots as they complement each other.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'd think once you got used to an e-bike you'd rarely or never go back to a non-motorized bike. I won't get one until advanced age, I'd hate to give up mtb because I can't get up the hills.

A couple months ago I was talking to a guy at the trailhead with an e-bike, he said 'I only use the power when I'm going uphill'. I smiled and nodded, he passed me a couple times. On an uphill.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I now only ride my Timberjack when I'm riding with my little girls or if my Reign E+1 is out of service (which has only happened once and it was because of a tire puncture that wouldn't seal). 

I'm more interested in having fun than suffering an intense workout these days. For me, it's all about how much fun I can pack into the ever decreasing time I have to ride. The ebike lets me get in more laps in the couple hours of ride time I get every so often. I go to the gym during the work week for my more intense workouts. The weekend bike rides for me now consists of having more fun while still getting a decent workout on the ebike.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

bikeranzin said:


> FTFY
> 
> It is, and that's part of what makes Teo great. Your endorphins are surging from the "I can't f*in believe I made it up that" and then you get the cool views. Cleaning that climb on a bike is quite a badge.


Thanks, but I don't need some internet hero "fixing" my comments. And Teo is plenty great without having to prove my manliness. Just ask all the Moto riders. I ride for fun, not for bragging rights or any personal vomit-inducing accomplishment. But that's my opinion, just like you have yours. Even though yours is wrong...


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

BmanInTheD said:


> Thanks, but I don't need some internet hero "fixing" my comments. And Teo is plenty great *without having to prove my manliness*. Just ask all the Moto riders. I ride for fun, not for bragging rights or any personal vomit-inducing accomplishment. But that's my opinion, just like you have yours. Even though yours is wrong...





BmanInTheD said:


> Screw that, I ride plenty, *probably more than most or all of them.*


(emphasis mine)

Okay guy


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

underblu said:


> For people who own and ride both, do you find it difficult riding a regular bike after an ebike?


I'm switching every week.
My Ebike is a Power Emtb ( Giant Trance 2021 ).
I'm probably the minority here, but I just love switching from my heavy ass ebike back to my normal ones.
Riding my lighter bikes on the trails is so much more fun.

My next ebike will be a light ebike around 17kg for sure.
However I'm not hating my Trance. I just recently dumped almost 1,2kg of unsprung weight by changing the wheels, tires and the drivetrain. Even on this heavy bike the differnce it made is crazy. So much easier to handle now.
I will try to make a little bit lighter time by time, as most of those ebike specific heavy component are garbage.
What I mean is that they are heavy as hell, but actually less durable than some lighter non ebike components.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes I do.
Usually I ride an ebike when I am new to the area and want to cover as much ground as possible in one day and map out the routes so that I can come back on a regular bike.

What I don't like about ebikes is that they are heavy and harder to handle and falling on them is not fun especially when it lands on top of you. Overall I feel much more comfortable on descents on a regular bike vs ebike. 

Getting a workout is definitely important for me so my riding is generally 80% regular bike / 20 % ebike.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, I'm about 50/50. My bike does not feel sluggish at all compared to the SL. They're very different bikes, the SL 160/155, the SJ 140/130. 38.5 pounds vs 28. 

Two distinct types of fun, one a bit more masochistic.

I'm a competent bike mechanic, so the SJ is dialed. Ceramic bb bearings, ceramic hub bearings. It's efficient.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been riding my eMTB for 6 months now exclusively 2-3x weekly, sold my regular MB and my other 2 bikes(Salsa gravel and steel hardtail) have been catching dust in the shop. Have been having too much fun on the ebike, think I'm gonna sell the hardtail too, anyone want a 2013 REEB in XL? Anyway have been curious lately to take a spin on the Salsa tho to see how I feel and it's finally cooling down been another hot/dry summer here in CO.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

underblu said:


> I'm ordering an Orbea Rise M10 to check out something a little lighter weight and to have as a backup bike but these won't be available until next year. In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.
> 
> For people who own and ride both, do you find it difficult riding a regular bike after an ebike?


Most do not ride a regular bike again after riding a nice emtb.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

I alternate between e and non-e on mtb and fat. I ride e where allowed and non-e elsewhere. My fitness level hasn't changed as I ride e in the lower power modes while working harder. I also have an e-road bike (Orbea Gain) and in this case I have rarely ridden my 14lb non-e road bike since the buying the Gain.

For me, it's still very satisfying to conquer off-road technical terrain and obstacles using my own power.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Most do not ride a regular bike again after riding a nice emtb.


That's what worries me. I normally ride once a week, sometimes twice as I travel a lot for work. I'm currently in Covid lockdown so can ride around locally only, but have been every second day which is nice. My logic would be, oh I could ride the e-bike every second day (as normally my legs are too tired to go everyday) but I'm sure I'd know what would happen. 
And then when I'm back to once a week, which bike do I choose??


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> That's what worries me. I normally ride once a week, sometimes twice as I travel a lot for work. I'm currently in Covid lockdown so can ride around locally only, but have been every second day which is nice. My logic would be, oh I could ride the e-bike every second day (as normally my legs are too tired to go everyday) but I'm sure I'd know what would happen.
> And then when I'm back to once a week, which bike do I choose??


How about a Fazua powered bike - like the E-Caliber? 2 bikes in one, if you know what I mean.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

PTCbiker said:


> Most do not ride a regular bike again after riding a nice emtb.


That's what I don't get.
Just came back from riding emtb to scout out a new area. Nice to be able to cover a large area in a few hours, but to me riding a emtb is essentially like sightseeing and you just don't get the workout that you get from a regular bike.

I can see people liking emtb if you are all about downhill and emtb allows you to climb back faster and get more descents but on trails...why.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

My ebike comes with a switch. Usually I'm in eco mode and occasionally I shut off the assist altogether. I get a much greater workout because I push myself much further without concern of getting tired. I also try different terrain and elevations I might have not been willing to try on a regular bike.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

underblu said:


> My ebike comes with a switch. Usually I'm in eco mode and occasionally I shut off the assist altogether. I get a much greater workout because I push myself much further without concern of getting tired. I also try different terrain and elevations I might have not been willing to try on a regular bike.


I don't have the strength of will and usually turn up the power.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> That's what worries me. I normally ride once a week, sometimes twice as I travel a lot for work. I'm currently in Covid lockdown so can ride around locally only, but have been every second day which is nice. My logic would be, oh I could ride the e-bike every second day (as normally my legs are too tired to go everyday) but I'm sure I'd know what would happen.
> And then when I'm back to once a week, which bike do I choose??


I just really have fun riding mine. Being 50, I have no physical disabilities, am not lazy or obese, I just enjoy the ebike way more. I actually like the extra weight for downhill and tech. It's given me a new kinda sport to revive the bike grind. But, I don't judge what anyone rides. Bigger things to worry about in life than a damn bicycle!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

durask said:


> That's what I don't get.
> Just came back from riding emtb to scout out a new area. Nice to be able to cover a large area in a few hours, but to me riding a emtb is essentially like sightseeing and you just don't get the workout that you get from a regular bike.
> 
> I can see people liking emtb if you are all about downhill and emtb allows you to climb back faster and get more descents but on trails...why.


I ride solely for fun- the exercise is a bonus. I find working out in my gym for exercise or the rower works better for my needs. Then when time to ride, it's just a blow out. Take in the sights and spend a day just ripping. No rush, no Strava.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Gutch said:


> But, I don't judge what anyone rides. Bigger things to worry about in life than a damn bicycle!


That's a good way to be. But it does have real world implications for group trips away. IE can't fly with the e-bike, or if one e-bike is brought to a multi day ride etc.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> That's a good way to be. But it does have real world implications for group trips away. IE can't fly with the e-bike, or if one e-bike is brought to a multi day ride etc.


I have a lot of riding buddies that have both and ride both. You can ship your ebike to its destination with the battery in it if you are a certified ebike shipper thru bike flights. My wife took the course! Range anxiety? Honestly after 25-35 miles, I'm cooked and had enough, time for a beer and food bag, then repeat next day!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> You can ship your ebike to its destination with the battery in it if you are a certified ebike shipper thru bike flights. My wife took the course!


That may be true for domestic travel, but it is not true for overseas (including Hawaii) on a jet.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> That may be true for domestic travel, but it is not true for overseas (including Hawaii) on a jet.


Correct, has to go ground.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I can remove the internal 320wh battery from my SL. Takes about 10 minutes. You can just use the range extenders (160wh). I have two of them. You can fly with 2 160wh lithium batteries.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

durask said:


> That's what I don't get.
> Just came back from riding emtb to scout out a new area. Nice to be able to cover a large area in a few hours, but to me riding a emtb is essentially like sightseeing and you just don't get the workout that you get from a regular bike.
> 
> I can see people liking emtb if you are all about downhill and emtb allows you to climb back faster and get more descents but on trails...why.


Go faster? Less power? Maybe you don't get the same workout, but that's not saying it's not possible.

Same could be said for a mtb ride, you don't get the same workout as you do on a smart trainer or rowing machine.

Edit: basically said the same thing as @Gutch above. I need to spend more time on the Internet if I want to actively participate in these drawn out ebike debates that just loop the same arguments over and over.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> Go faster? Less power? Maybe you don't get the same workout, but that's not saying it's not possible.
> 
> Same could be said for a mtb ride, you don't get the same workout as you do on a smart trainer or rowing machine.


Well, for me personally, I don't like indoor exercise, can't stand gyms or home exercising, basically I want to be outdoors. So when I can't bike (in winter) I either fat bike (occasionally since there are no good groomed snow trails nearby) or do cross country skiing.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> Go faster? Less power? Maybe you don't get the same workout, but that's not saying it's not possible.
> 
> Same could be said for a mtb ride, you don't get the same workout as you do on a smart trainer or rowing machine.
> 
> Edit: basically said the same thing as @Gutch above. I need to spend more time on the Internet if I want to actively participate in these drawn out ebike debates that just loop the same arguments over and over.


No worries. Usually people who don't own things, don't understand them and are very judgmental towards change. Some riders will change to emtbs, some won't. Cool. What's going to be strange is when emtbs make up 50+ percent of the pie, which they will. But what really kills me is that the majority of emtb riders are current or past mtb riders, so the rude, obese, lazy, no etiquette argument is a bunch of ****. Hell I could say the same for half the mtb riders around here, but don't because not necessary. Also, we've been down this road before, like you mentioned looping the same arguments. If you really don't like ebikes and don't plan on purchasing one, why do y'all post in the ebike forum?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

durask said:


> Well, for me personally, I don't like indoor exercise, can't stand gyms or home exercising, basically I want to be outdoors. So when I can't bike (in winter) I either fat bike (occasionally since there are no good groomed snow trails nearby) or do cross country skiing.


I don't particularly like working out indoors either, but my home gym is in my man cave, so not too bad. Plus I work outdoors almost everyday and live in the mtns so I get my share of outdoors. I used to love to XC ski, now I don't get enough snow. But that's ok!!!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mlx john said:


> I can remove the internal 320wh battery from my SL. Takes about 10 minutes. You can just use the range extenders (160wh). I have two of them. You can fly with 2 160wh lithium batteries.


Have you actually done this? I assume you take the range extenders on your carry-on bag? What does the TSA ask you when they see them? Did you fly domestic or international etc?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> That may be true for domestic travel, but it is not true for overseas (including Hawaii) on a jet.


Yep, I was all psyched up to do the Tour of Mt Blanc eBike race earlier this year and then ran into this issue (not mention the need for three additional 700wGH batteries!) and decided against it. Still would like to do it some time, but not sure how you'd get around this. Ship your bike then buy four batteries in Europe when you get there?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

KRob said:


> Yep, I was all psyched up to do the Tour of Mt Blanc eBike race earlier this year and then ran into this issue (not mention the need for three additional 700wGH batteries!) and decided against it. Still would like to do it some time, but not sure how you'd get around this. Ship your bike then buy four batteries in Europe when you get there?


Sounds expensive. They don't have an option for racers to rent batteries for that event? Who even has (4) batteries for their bike?!?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Gutch said:


> What's going to be strange is when emtbs make up 50+ percent of the pie, which they will.


It's already there as far as dollar amount in sales at a lot of the bigger bike shops in California. Also not strange to see more ebikes out on the trail on a ride than normal bikes in certain areas.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> Sounds expensive. They don't have an option for racers to rent batteries for that event? Who even has (4) batteries for their bike?!?


Yes, very expensive at $1300 each. Let alone, finding three additional batteries in stock somewhere (at least last year). I didn't see an option for battery rentals on the race entry website. It would be tough for the organizer to offer that with the multiple different bikes entering, but I wonder if there's other companies in Europe that do. Good suggestion.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

KRob said:


> Yes, very expensive at $1300 each. Let alone, finding three additional batteries in stock somewhere (at least last year). I didn't see an option for battery rentals on the race entry website. It would be tough for the organizer to offer that with the multiple different bikes entering, but I wonder if there's other companies in Europe that do. Good suggestion.


How would you carry them? Or is it just laps?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Gutch said:


> How would you carry them? Or is it just laps?


You do need to carry one with you in a larger pack, then you swap out both those batteries at the lunch break stop. It's a crazy race but would be an awesome way to see the alps in 2-3 days of epic riding. 95km and 5000m of climbing per day for three days.




You have to do it with a partner so let me know if you're interested for next year. ha ha.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Gutch said:


> No worries. Usually people who don't own things, don't understand them and are very judgmental towards change. Some riders will change to emtbs, some won't. Cool. What's going to be strange is when emtbs make up 50+ percent of the pie, which they will. But what really kills me is that the majority of emtb riders are current or past mtb riders, so the rude, obese, lazy, no etiquette argument is a bunch of ****. Hell I could say the same for half the mtb riders around here, but don't because not necessary. Also, we've been down this road before, like you mentioned looping the same arguments. If you really don't like ebikes and don't plan on purchasing one, why do y'all post in the ebike forum?


Almost like the old days when every thread would be engulfed by the individuals with no knowledge or experience commenting with their "wisdom".


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fos'l said:


> Almost like the old days when every thread would be engulfed by the individuals with no knowledge or experience commenting with their "wisdom".


Right..!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

KRob said:


> You do need to carry one with you in a larger pack, then you swap out both those batteries at the lunch break stop. It's a crazy race but would be an awesome way to see the alps in 2-3 days of epic riding. 95km and 5000m of climbing per day for three days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll, I'm playing lotto tonight! So probably not? Sounds epic. Every year I watch the TDF in awe of the scenery. Alps look amazing.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Our domestic limit is 100Wh and there are only two airlines to choose from. So it would be a big road trip if I wanted to ride an ebike away from home (New Zealand)


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Mudguard said:


> Our domestic limit is 100Wh and there are only two airlines to choose from. So it would be a big road trip if I wanted to ride an ebike away from home (New Zealand)


Luckily North Island has some world class riding.


----------



## motox155 (Jan 27, 2006)

Flyer said:


> Yes, pretty likely you will lose your peak power and sustained power. I did but I was not riding the regular bike often enough and we have serious climbs here. I am solely on the regular bike now.


Yup, pretty much the same here. But, Ebikes are a blast! If you have the funds to own one of each, you should! Being that I'm over 50, a lot of my buddies went the e route. I tried a couple rides with them on my regular bike but that was no fun. Especially on the climbs. Much more fun and enjoyable when everyone is on an E. For the people who probably wouldn't ride without an Ebike (most of my buddies) they are awesome. Gets them off the couch.

When I first bought my ebike I was already pretty fit from riding my normal bike almost daily. The "new" ebike got ridden a lot for that first month or two, couldn't stay off of it and usually rode it fast. Once the newness wore off I jumped back on my regular bike. I couldn't believe how much cycling fitness I lost. It felt like I had a rear flat most of the time and my legs and lungs were definitely not where they were. Luckily it comes back again quick. Nowadays I'm 90% mtn bike and 10% E.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The darkside, oh I’m there. 100% E since 2016!


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> Luckily North Island has some world class riding.


Oh exactly. And within a few hours of me. Nelson and Queenstown not so easy to get to without a plane!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a 29 HT 120mm, 21 pounds it is a nice change from my Ebike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> The darkside, oh I’m there. 100% E since 2016!


100% Darkside too - when I bought a second wheel set for my Rail for riding the ROAD.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, the weight is a huge thing, for me anyway. Yesterday, I rode my 46 lb e-bike with my older neighbor on his Trek e-bike. I have not been riding my e-bike much at all, and am usually on my Ripley. Man, it felt so ponderous and overly planted. Jumps were not much fun and climbing big rocks (2-3 ft) felt clumsy and strange, though steep climbs were nice and easy, so I kept my HR super low...which was the point yesterday. I think I will list it this week, and then decide if I'm getting a Levo SL or the Rise. I may be in the minority that prefers a regular bike due to the significant weight difference. I'd probably enjoy a lighter e-bike more.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Yeah, the weight is a huge thing, for me anyway. Yesterday, I rode my 46 lb e-bike with my older neighbor on his Trek e-bike. I have not been riding my e-bike much at all, and am usually on my Ripley. Man, it felt so ponderous and overly planted. Jumps were not much fun and climbing big rocks (2-3 ft) felt clumsy and strange, though steep climbs were nice and easy, so I kept my HR super low...which was the point yesterday. I think I will list it this week, and then decide if I'm getting a Levo SL or the Rise. I may be in the minority that prefers a regular bike due to the significant weight difference. I'd probably enjoy a lighter e-bike more.


Being an older gentleman, my wheels never leave the ground. I love getting out there on the trails, even the buffed-out sanitized ones. I even ride fire roads for fun . . .


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in my 50s but I certainly see the appeal. They are great fun for many riders. I may prefer a lighter e-bike. It isn't a question of leaving the ground as much as it is cumbersome and less fun on technical trails or fast trails. It feels boring to ride so I rarely do, though I do love having that (super expensive) option for a recovery ride. I think maybe a sub 40 lb bike would be nicer for me, though I do have my eye on a longer travel bike for places like Moab. I have tried the new Levo and the Trek but they are even worse for my kind of riding. At least the Pivot feels like it has a shorter wheelbase/chainstays and is pretty nimble. 

I'll sell the e-bike and try to demo a Levo SL and Rise if possible. If they feel more interesting to ride, I'll get one. Plan B is probably a Yeti Lunch Ride.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

My Rise feels just like my previous bike, Intense Primer, except it has a longer wheelbase which is what I notice the most and a lower BB so I get more pedal strikes. Don't feel the extra weight really, it's around 42lbs, more so the modern geometry


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Tickle said:


> . Don't feel the extra weight really, it's around 42lbs, more so the modern geometry


right my regular bike is a pivot 429 xc bike with old school geo so compared with the levo sl it's a nervous chattery wreck on the downs, the whole point of it for me was efficient climbing . The levo with the 2.6 tires is so much more relaxed


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Guys, if you're into downhill, the heavy e bikes are great. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chazreign (Jul 21, 2008)

I have both and do my big long rides on the e-mtb 1-2 days a week and do group/night rides (10 miles-ish) 1 day a week on the regular bike. I do notice going back to the regular bike feeling super slow, even though I'm not, you just get spoiled with that 20mph blast on the flats and stuff. I love having both bikes, it really opens up all types of riding possibilities which I love.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> Once I started riding ebikes my normal bike just sits in the shed all alone and sad. (Anyone want a like-new Enduro with only a few rides? It’s for sale). It’s less of a fitness thing, and more so after being on an ebike, and only riding with other ebikes, a normal bike feels so slow and sluggish. On climbs i just fantasize how many miles i could have already done on an ebike. Everytime I jump on someone else’s normal bike I have to remind myself that the tires aren’t flat and the brakes aren’t rubbing.
> 
> 
> Also I’m hypersensitive to geo/sizing changes on bikes, so going back and forth doesn’t work well for me. For example at a race last year I though my bars were a little low for the terrain. I added a 2.5mm spacer under the stem and then the bike felt unrideable to me with that much change. True story. Also the guy that wants more click on suspension because I can feel the difference between individual clicks and want smaller adjustment.



I mean, seriously, good for you and I'm glad you like your eBike...but I have never fantasized how many more miles I could have done with electronic assist. That's kind of not the point of recreational riding. I saw a couple of ebikers on my new local Arizona trails the other day. They looked like they were having fun but didn't seem to be working hard at all when I got off the trail to let them pass me going uphill on particularly steep stretch that I sometimes have to hike a little. In fact, they seemed to clear this stretch with almost no effort and both of them were kind of out-of-shape looking. They were both on Specialized Turbo-levos.

I also want to comment on how few eBikes I actually see on more the trails. There must be plenty of eBikes out there because every bike store I have been to in Phoenix has half of its floor inventory in them. This is even on trails where they are explicitly allowed...although the guys I saw were kind of bending the rules. I imagine that only people with real mountain biking experience would enjoy them on trails with difficult sections.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

Ailuropoda said:


> I also want to comment on how few eBikes I actually see on more the trails. There must be plenty of eBikes out there because every bike store I have been to in Phoenix has half of its floor inventory in them. This is even on trails where they are explicitly allowed...although the guys I saw were kind of bending the rules. I imagine that only people with real mountain biking experience would enjoy them on trails with difficult sections.


I have a feeling that many Ebike customers are like my wife's acquaintance.
Bought Turbo Levo Expert "to keep up with my son when he is mountain biking".
Son is not biking. She rode it twice on paved rail trail.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I used to alternate when I had emtb and mtb. I found whole bunch of new trails when on emtb. I could go more places and hit more climbs, venture into unknown questionable areas, I also had second battery. I did 65 miles once riding in Pacifica Linda Mar area. Also I didnt have to drive with emtb to get to the trails. I do miss it, sold emtb a year ago. Some of the local climbs are very steep, would be nice to have e assist just for few hundred feet.
I am also 50+, not sure if it would matter if I was 30.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Between my daughter and myself, I have a number of bikes, including 2 e-fat bikes for winter riding. We were fortunate enough to pick them up about a year ago. Last winter we got over 50 solid mountain rides in on them.








I swapped the tires last year from the OEM Cake Eaters, to studded Wrathchilds, before the snow flew. Then in spring, I swapped them back to the Cake Eaters, thinking we would use these bikes on dirt on rest days and for long, epic, multi-summit Rocky Mountain day long adventures. It never happened.

We used them for the first time a couple of weeks ago for a 54km blast deep in the mountains. We each had 2 of 5 bars of battery power left at the end, and we were using Trail and Boost modes throughout (never ECO mode). On ECO mode, I bet we could get 7 or 8 hours of riding, no problem.





























Anyway, I’m doing a long solo blast on mine today. My daughter is out of the loop, having 4 wisdom teeth removed late last week. I’m tired today, and my shop just did some work on mine last week, that I want to make sure was done right. So I will head out today for a 50-60 km ride I have been wanting to hit before the snow flies (before the studded Wrathchilds go back on).

Those e-bikes are fantastic in the winter but I will be carefully considering whether I swap the studded Wrathchilds out for 3 season dirt use again. Among other things, my daughter and I crave the exhausted, adrenalin charged, high fiving when we reach the summit after an extended climb. You don’t get that sensation on a e-bike. Like someone said, it’s more like sight seeing. Great for the winter, but a little tame feeling otherwise, at least at times.

Again though, I don’t mind the reduced exertion today. I’m tired and this past season was the most epic I have had in 20+ years. I’m looking forward to some sight seeing deep in the Rockies 🤘👊👍


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I went for a great solo blast today on my e-fattie. I take back what I said about sightseeing and all the other bull$hit I spewed above. Sorry about that.

I had a fantastic workout. Not just Zone 2 either. I actually hit all zones, including 5.

I ripped it pretty much as hard as I could today, and followed it up with Advil and some fine craft ales, which I am enjoying now.








That was a wicked workout, and a crap load of fun.


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought my wife an Ebike and fortunately it's also big enough for me. It's fun and very handy if you need to self shuttle, bit I still ride regular bike 90% of the time. But to answer your question, no, it's not hard at all. What amazes me is how easy it is to swap between a motorcycle brake layout and bicycle, and no, I didn't swap brake levers. Then again, people can switch between guitar and banjo like it's nothing


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

kendunn said:


> I bought my wife an Ebike and fortunately it's also big enough for me. It's fun and very handy if you need to self shuttle, bit I still ride regular bike 90% of the time. But to answer your question, no, it's not hard at all. What amazes me is how easy it is to swap between a motorcycle brake layout and bicycle, and no, I didn't swap brake levers. Then again, people can switch between guitar and banjo like it's nothing


I can swap between my moto and mtb on back to back days with no issue. But for some reason my brain cannot swap between similar mountain bikes easily. My whole balance is thrown off and it will take me multiple rides before I can get used to the changes.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

PTCbiker said:


> I'd think once you got used to an e-bike you'd rarely or never go back to a non-motorized bike. I won't get one until advanced age, I'd hate to give up mtb because I can't get up the hills.
> 
> A couple months ago I was talking to a guy at the trailhead with an e-bike, he said 'I only use the power when I'm going uphill'. I smiled and nodded, he passed me a couple times. On an uphill.


I've been riding a long time and still ride a non-e bike frequently (SC Tallboy 4). Just got back from a vacation where we stopped in Moab for a couple of days. I rented an Orbea Wild (full power/size) e-bike and a similar Rocky Mtn E-bike for the wife. She used to ride a lot back in the 90s on a nice Trek steel HT (for that time) so is not a rookie in terms of MTB experience.

This was her first ride on a modern geo MTB. Anyway the E-bikes allowed us to put in about 30 miles, including the paved path from town to the Bar M trails. Which I don't think she could've done on any kind of regular bike, and in fairness, I would've been pretty tired as well on a non-e by the time I got the trails -- it was a tough climb out of town.

I ripped a couple of laps (2nd lap much faster than 1st) on EZ/Lazy loop at Bar M and here's what I noticed: heavy, a little too squishy in back and too firm up front (fox 38) for my liking. But damn! That acceleration you can get out of corners feels almost like a dirt bike to the point that it dictates a more dirt-bike like riding style - pin it out of the corners and don't worry so much about conserving momentum.

That e-bike was a blast for me, whos pretty fit and rides alot. For my wife, it was I beleive the only way she could've done that ride. It turned a 'Bataan death march' into an enjoyable experience for her.

She liked it so much that she wants to get one. If it gets her out there and riding then it's a good thing. For me the e-bike would be more of a toy than a necessity. But in 10 years? Who knows?

I enjoyed the hell out of it. I will definitely get one for her and eventually for myself. I can do more miles, more vertical climbing feet, see more countryside, and yes, haul more ass if I want. What's not to like?

Would I forego my Tallboy for one? Short answer: on any ride with 2k plus feet of vert I'd choose the e-bike every time. On shorter rides, milder terrain, or rides <1000 ft climbing I'm taking the Tallboy.

N+1 for sure.

*Hat Tip to Poison Spider Bicycles for making it a great experience by providing well maintained bikes and great customer service***.


----------



## jeffkill (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm probably the minority here but I ride my normal bikes way more than my ebike. Mainly take the ebike to Kanuga bike park in Hendersonville, NC. Still pedal my normal mtb's about 80-100 miles a week.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> But damn! That acceleration you can get out of corners feels almost like a dirt bike to the point that it dictates a more dirt-bike like riding style - pin it out of the corners and don't worry so much about conserving momentum.


yes, in some situations it's quicker than the moto


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> I've been riding a long time and still ride a non-e bike frequently (SC Tallboy 4). Just got back from a vacation where we stopped in Moab for a couple of days. I rented an Orbea Wild (full power/size) e-bike and a similar Rocky Mtn E-bike for the wife. She used to ride a lot back in the 90s on a nice Trek steel HT (for that time) so is not a rookie in terms of MTB experience.
> 
> This was her first ride on a modern geo MTB. Anyway the E-bikes allowed us to put in about 30 miles, including the paved path from town to the Bar M trails. Which I don't think she could've done on any kind of regular bike, and in fairness, I would've been pretty tired as well on a non-e by the time I got the trails -- it was a tough climb out of town.
> 
> ...


I too like my Intense much more than my wifes ebike, for many of the same reasons (I enjoy popping off little roots and rocks as much as anything on a bike), but like you I wanted her to be able to ride with me. I do with they would open Pisgah to ebikes, its beyond selfish the reasons they give for not. I'm 56 years old, I do well for my age and have ground a few riders half my age into the ground and a pretty fast descender, but there is no way I can climb as much as a good 20 something and that could make some of the tougher climbs doable.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I rented a 2021 Heckler for the weekend, after 2 of my riding buddies got YT Decoys last week. It was a blast. So much so that all I did over the weekend, when not riding it, was research ebikes. Ended up finding a killer deal on a 2022 Canyon Spectral ON:CF 8 in their outlet, brand new w/6yr warranty and has 2 minor scuffs on it for $800 off, so I jumped on it.

Currently riding a decked out 2019 v3 SC 5010C and have no plans on getting rid of it. It's super fun on the flow trails and jump lines so that will be the play bike or for easy cruises behind the house with my dog. The Canyon will be for all day adventures in the preserve behind my house or local trails as well out of state trips where I want to put in a lot of miles.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

chadbrochills said:


> I rented a 2021 Heckler for the weekend, after 2 of my riding buddies got YT Decoys last week. It was a blast. So much so that all I did over the weekend, when not riding it, was research ebikes. Ended up finding a killer deal on a 2022 Canyon Spectral ON:CF 8 in their outlet, brand new w/6yr warranty and has 2 minor scuffs on it for $800 off, so I jumped on it.
> 
> Currently riding a decked out 2019 v3 SC 5010C and have no plans on getting rid of it. It's super fun on the flow trails and jump lines so that will be the play bike or for easy cruises behind the house with my dog. The Canyon will be for all day adventures in the preserve behind my house or local trails as well out of state trips where I want to put in a lot of miles.


Smart move on your part - now you can go riding instead of researching 😎


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

jeffkill said:


> I'm probably the minority here but I ride my normal bikes way more than my ebike. Mainly take the ebike to Kanuga bike park in Hendersonville, NC. Still pedal my normal mtb's about 80-100 miles a week.


You ride more than most do anyways, I generally get two rides in every week 10-15 miles and maybe a third ride in of 15-20 miles.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I started to use mine (Levo SL...sold the Shuttle) for solely recovery and easy rides. I'll ride the regular bike twice and then use the e-bike for a low HR easy/pleasant ride (I climb at least 1,500 on every ride). Then I go back to the regular bike if I feel rested. I had Covid so the e-bike has been even nicer since my HR is super high and I lost some fitness. I still enjoy riding the regular bikes more but I am starting to really like the lighter Levo SL. I try to ride 4x-5x a week and lift 3 times a week. Once I feel a little better, I'll take the e-bike on a bit of a death-march type of ride. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

natrat said:


> yes, in some situations it's quicker than the moto


LOL my forearms were sore the next day, I believe from hanging on against the pull of the motor -- again like riding a powerful dirt bike when you're not accustomed to it.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I ride my ebike at Kanuga a couple times week and I’ll get DuPont,Pisgah, or Bent Creek in on my Ripmo AF a couple times a week also.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

CRM6 said:


> I ride my ebike at Kanuga a couple times sweet and I’ll get DuPont,Pisgah, or Bent Creek in on my Ripmo AF a couple times a week also.


Some of those places don’t allow emtb?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Some of those places don’t allow emtb?


Kanuga,Buffalo Creek,& Fire Mountain are the only ebike legal places in Western North Carolina.


----------



## zra (May 28, 2012)

I have a Levo SL and an Epic Hardtail. I ride my hardtail about 80% of the time. It's perfect for most of the trails we have in So Cal. We only have a few trails that really require more than a good hardtail and some good riding technique. I also use it when I ride with my wife who has the same bike in a smaller size.

I ride the Levo when I ride with my friends who have ebikes or when I go on rides with long mindless uphill sections. Or if I want to do a longer ride, but also have energy left for the rest of the day. Also, since it's my only full suspension bike, I use it wherever I want more travel. I pretty much always ride my Levo in eco mode, only switching to trail or turbo for really tough stuff, so it's not really all that challenging when I switch back to the hardtail. I never wanted to be one of those turbo mode people with earbuds in who blast by and don't say hello.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

I think i got bored with the ebike a little. Yes you can do warp speed up and down trails but it is all kind of blurring into one. So now i am trying to ride the mach 429 at least once a weak. There is a bit of mystery in that, as in will i explode on that last hill or not.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Have had an ebike (turbo Levo) since 12/2019. Love it - as much fun as my KTM 300 at times. 
During my whole bike “career” I’d say that most of the time I ride alone because I’m busy and all of a sudden it’s time to ride, either road or mtn, depending. I’ve found that I like riding the ebike with other people, and it has to be an adventure. Just bombing around on the local trails is boring - but said local trails are NOT boring on my acoustic Ibis Ripmo. And riding the Ripmo for 15 miles has me in much better shape for a 30 mile E adventure where there might be 5 or 6K of climbing.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

All the time.

My E-bike is a lot of fun but it has a couple of limitations.
- 2hrs battery life, maybe 2.5hrs if I run it on Eco. On the weekends I just about always want to do a bigger ride than 2.5hrs.
- The only other person I ride with who has an E-bike is my wife and unless we have a baby sitter one of us is at home with kid. If I want the company of others I am riding a regular bike.
- I really like how my XC bike rides. It is so sharp, and so fast, there is a joy to stretching my legs on it that I just can't get on an e-bike.

But e-bikes have made particularly not fond of big heavy trail bikes. Those things kill a bit of my soul everytime we start climbing.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

underblu said:


> I'm ordering an Orbea Rise M10 to check out something a little lighter weight and to have as a backup bike but these won't be available until next year. In the meantime, I was thinking about buying a non-motorized lightweight downcountry bike.
> 
> For people who own and ride both, do you find it difficult riding a regular bike after an ebike?


yes staying home 😁


----------

